# Tranny Help!



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

So recently my RE4R01A (auto) transmission stopped holding 4th gear. Kinda odd problem, and has quite a few people stumped (haven't opened it up yet b/c I'm a 70 hr/wk person who must have their car), but basically when the car's warmed up (most of the time.. the problem's pretty sporatic) and I'm driving 55+ the car will shift into 4th when I'm accelerating, but as soon as I let off the gas (release the fluid pressure in the tranny) it drops back down to 3rd. Shifts perfectly, just refuses to hold 4th unless I'm accelerating. Opened trans pan, no scrap metal, and like I said it does shift perfectly - not ruling bad transmission out, but not likely. Checked TCU/ECU scanner, and the ECU shows I'm in fourth when I'm really in 3rd, so ECU is working fine. Solenoids A & B are opening/closing properly. Only problem that really catches my eye is the Clutch Overrun Solenoid isn't working. That's our first course of action, but I wanted to get some second opinions before I have the work done b/c it doesn't quite make sense that that would be the problem. Codes I've gotten back are: Clutch Overrun Failure, throttle Position Sensor (seemed to work fine when I double-checked it w/ the scanner), and knock-ping sensor (bay 1). I currently drive w/ overdrive turned off, but I did start to notice some slipping b/w 1 & 2 on inclines when overdrive is on (only after the problem started, perfect until then and problem did occur suddenly, not a gradual thing). This car is my life (fulltime student + employee) so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

if it were the govenor your car would not hold gear at all. only thing left is individual shift valves. sounds like the spring in the 4th gear shift valve has weakened or a checkball is worn allowing fluid to "bleedback." either way it's time to play with your valve body...hehehe that sounded kinky. should be able to do so without removing the tranny. my money is on the spring or the checkball...I guess you may even have debris causing the checkball not to seat...


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

BrianNVdCustoms said:


> if it were the govenor your car would not hold gear at all. only thing left is individual shift valves. sounds like the spring in the 4th gear shift valve has weakened or a checkball is worn allowing fluid to "bleedback." either way it's time to play with your valve body...hehehe that sounded kinky. should be able to do so without removing the tranny. my money is on the spring or the checkball...I guess you may even have debris causing the checkball not to seat...


Thanks for the feedback! I'll be sure to get w/ my mechanic about this. Will keep you posted.


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Update*

As it turns out, it's the 4th gear clutch. My solenoids also need to be replaced and my torque converter could stand to be replaced. Was told $1350 to do this work by the shop that opened it up for me (that sound about right for the price?)


----------

